# 1700g stingray reef!



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

HERE IT IS http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.p...25&pagenumber=1


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

HOLY SH!T...............................................................................


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wow...he says that the guy isn't a millionaire. but hell, you've gotta be pretty damn well off to get a custom made 1700 gallon tank, 4 seperate tanks for support, and god knows how much rock! not to mention those rare fish!


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

that...is...so...amazing!!!!!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I'm speechless


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

his filtering setup is just OMG, its bigger than all my tanks combined lol


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

no sh*t, his filtration room is the size of my kitchen.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

if anyone here ever decides to do somethng like this let me know i wanna help and see this, lol!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

he must get a ton of p*ssy with a tank like that


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

yep


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

jiggy said:


> he must get a ton of p*ssy with a tank like that


doubt it, looks like he's married with kids. unless he's one slick casanova but i doubt it.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

hell i have a small 16 right now in my dorm, had to take out my 46 grr, and girls always stop by my dorm room. SW tanks are p*ssy magnets, lol


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

make em pose for a pic with your tank







....
"can you pull your shirt up just a bit.... now unbutton your jeans a bit........"


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> make em pose for a pic with your tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ya that guys obvoulsy has some serious $$$$ and time. He prolly had to stabalize his floor to hold a tank like that, unless its in a finished basement or something.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

That tank is SICK!!!!!!!



khuzhong said:


> make em pose for a pic with your tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Damm sweettttttttt tank, prolly cost bank to make


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

my 55g still beats it


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

midnight tang


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that is totally amazing


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> HOLY SH!T...............................................................................


pretty much .

wonder what the price tag was on that thing.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

man ive got like 10 of those in my basement :laugh:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow. That tank looks amazing. Though I don't like the unfinished wooden panels he placed above it for access to the lighting. I think that looks a little crap... But the tank itself is sweet.

Lots of thought, time and effort... And I don't think you'd have to be a millionaire to set that up. Just know what you're doing and how you want it done. And also probably having a few friends in the hobby who can hook you up for cheap...


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

if only we all could afford something like that, we'll i do own a much bigger one in my dreams.. wich reminds me i gotta clean the glass as soon as i fall asleep


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

there must be about a billion snails and crabs in there. . .


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> HOLY SH!T...............................................................................


freeder_phish u nailed it


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

hell, you think he gets alot of chicks with that tank, he'll get my ass with a tank like that! lol jk


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

The tank wouldnt be exspensive, its the lighting. Hes got a ton of MH pendants.

Not to mention the Jewel/Gem tang lookalike *drools*


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

im thinkin' that all of that rock might have been one of the more costly aspects of that tank.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

I love how hes just chillin on top of the aquarium reaching down in there...that must be a bitch to try to move sh*t around in.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

all one can say is wow


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Wow. That tank looks amazing. Though I don't like the unfinished wooden panels he placed above it for access to the lighting. I think that looks a little crap... But the tank itself is sweet.
> 
> Lots of thought, time and effort... And I don't think you'd have to be a millionaire to set that up. Just know what you're doing and how you want it done. And also probably having a few friends in the hobby who can hook you up for cheap...


yep I agree with that, and also wanted to add that that tank was a tank of complete flawless ness

wonder if he has 1700 pounds of lr??


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

OMG!







....i wish i could have a tank half his size in my house! WTF! Im so







poor.....God one day Ill buy somthin that size! Im depressed guys after seeing that Tank is a thing of shear beauty. Man! Lucky Mo-fo!

Iceman


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

sh*t! not just any stingray, Blue spot, btw ive read on some other forums, and it seems the reason the blue spot is such a poor survivor amongst other things is that they are prone to carry parasites wich quickly kills them, some successful keepers of them flush their digestive system with antibiotics.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

OGM


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I had no idea he was going to post those, I thought he was taking pictures of me for a newspaper article or something,

JK

that is a sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet reef


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

He's definatly going to need to upgrade soon.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Now why can't we get any piranha keepers with that kind of initiative. Sweet tank though


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

HOLY COW!!! u said he isnt a millionare but what the heck does he do for a living. wonder if he goes swimming in there lol.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

WOW


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm really not that impressed. I've seen better looking tanks, both bigger and smaller, and the guy who originally posted it on RC really seems to like hanging off that guy's nuts.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

What a sweet tank.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

sh*t Id be happy with a 200 gallon. I consider a 200 gallon to be HUGE.

anyways 1700 gallons?

I guess he can go swimmin with his fish.

Ive always wondered do you have to do water changes on these things?
Or do the filters do the job forever?

Also How long does it take to feed all of those dam different species of fish?

1700 gallons sounds like a constant hassle to upkeep.


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

check_ya_self said:


> sh*t Id be happy with a 200 gallon. I consider a 200 gallon to be HUGE.
> 
> anyways 1700 gallons?
> 
> ...


No matter what size tank it is you ALWAYS have to do water changes :laugh:


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Leo10988 said:


> sh*t Id be happy with a 200 gallon. I consider a 200 gallon to be HUGE.
> 
> anyways 1700 gallons?
> 
> ...


No matter what size tank it is you ALWAYS have to do water changes :laugh:
[/quote]

Yeah, but its not like he has to do them like we do.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

the bigger the tank, the longer it takes for the water to become unstable, so you dont have to change as much water as frequently


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

I havn't seen many reef tanks that look pretty, most are full of fake coral, I guess its all rustic.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

KiGrind said:


> I havn't seen many reef tanks that look pretty, most are full of fake coral, I guess its all rustic.


a reef tank doenst have fake coral lol, that would be a Fish only with live rock tank. What makes a reef tank is the coral lol


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

mikfleye said:


> I havn't seen many reef tanks that look pretty, most are full of fake coral, I guess its all rustic.


a reef tank doenst have fake coral lol, that would be a Fish only with live rock tank. What makes a reef tank is the coral lol
[/quote]

I ment I haven't seen many tanks that try to have what looks like a reef that look pretty.

I know the difference, I had one in my house, non reef but with live rock and fake corals.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ddayyyuummm


----------



## SerraPyscho (May 14, 2006)

Dam, I thought I had a fish tank addiction. He is like scarface sniffin all the coke up! Fantastic!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I hope this guy invested in a good power generator as well on standby. If power goes out for any reason, it would be a shame to loose all that just to a blackout.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

WOWWWWWWWWW

i wonder how much that would run? 100grand?


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

One of these days I will have a tank like that. Maybe. Hopefully. Ah hell what am I saying. I'll never have a tank like that. But one day I will have a huge tank built in my house.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

wow great tank!!


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Thats awesome...Wheres mine?


----------

